# [Heisec] Operation Ghost Click: FBI nimmt DNSChanger-Botnetz hoch



## Newsfeed (10 November 2011)

In Estland wurden Verdächtige verhaftet, die über 4 Millionen Rechner in 100 Ländern mit einer Schadsoftware infiziert haben sollen. Mit DNSChanger sollen sie Netzeinstellungen der Opferrechner manipuliert und über 14 Millionen US-Dollar ergaunert haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

